# Football Manager 2010



## RaverDrew (Oct 16, 2009)

Demo has been released.

http://www.sigames.com/static/index.php

That's my weekend sorted then. 

Let's hope it's a lot better than the appalling 2009 version


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm staying well away from that - I want to get at least something done at some point in the next 6 months.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll get the game if they sort out those bloody injuries that unrealistically occur to almost every player every game or so. (not just on my teams)


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I'll get the game if they sort out those bloody injuries that unrealistically occur to almost every player every game or so. (not just on my teams)



They fixed it with the 9.30 patch but there were still shitloads of other bugs though that ruined the game.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 16, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> They fixed it with the 9.30 patch but there were still shitloads of other bugs though that ruined the game.



Hopefully those other bugs get fixed this time round then! The injury thing just really 'bugs'(excuse obvious pun) me more than most other things that might be wrong with it usually.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 17, 2009)

Holy shit, it's good. 

Amazingly damn good.  

I better kiss goodbye to the next 6 months.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 17, 2009)

Whens the actual release date? can't be fucked with the demo


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 19, 2009)

End of the month it's out.

I can't get over how good it is tbh.

They've polished the UI, which took a little while to get my head round, but now I have it seems so much more logical.  You never seem to be more than a couple of clicks away from the screen that you need. 

The biggest change is the tactics.  It's been radically overhauled, they've somehow made it so much more customizable but without making it over-complicated.  If anything, it's easier to just throw a quick team together and get them playing exactly the way you want them to.

The 3D engine is massively improved upon 2009, as in you'll actually want to use it instead of the traditional old school top-down view.  Your players no longer run around like headless chickens.  You can really see every aspect of how your team is doing and there is a great new feature of barking orders at your players from the touchline.  Because of this you'll probably want to watch the whole 90mins of each game rather than just the highlights, which imo is a good thing as you become more involved with your team and able to judge performances better. It seems that you can't really whizz through the game judging players by their average rating, as it can be very deceptive.

Top marks to SI 

I think this could well be THE best version of Football/Championship Manager yet.

The only grumble I have is the lack of netbook support, which I think is really short-sighted of SI as for me the game is perfect for a netbook as it's not graphically intense and is the kind of game you can quickly dip in and out of when you have a spare moment.  

Like 2009, with a small tweak, the game (including the 3D) will run on a netbook with an Atom processor, infact it runs even faster than the previous version. But why have they left it to the Football Manager community to build a skin that displays all data properly on the restricted resolution of a netbook ? They should make in-built support a priority if they want to sell more copies.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 20, 2009)

*The biggest change is the tactics. It's been radically overhauled, they've somehow made it so much more customizable but without making it over-complicated. If anything, it's easier to just throw a quick team together and get them playing exactly the way you want them to.*

Now i REALLY want this game. This is the best news i've heard of it. Thanks for the review!(am going to get this on the day of release, me thinks)


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 20, 2009)

Noooooooooo. I'm stepping away from this thread. Must not waste the next six months.
Then again....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 20, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Noooooooooo. I'm stepping away from this thread. Must not waste the next six months.
> Then again....



Waste the next six months....you know you want to...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm downloading the demo now(despite what i said before ) can't wait to try it.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I'm downloading the demo now(despite what i said before ) can't wait to try it.



I knew you'd crack 

Deffo get the Strawberry demo, if only for the darker skin, it's a bit easier on the eyes.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 21, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> I knew you'd crack
> 
> Deffo get the Strawberry demo, if only for the darker skin, it's a bit easier on the eyes.



I'm just downloading it from steam, gonna take ages it seems, annoyingly.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 21, 2009)

Damnit, knew this would happen. demo fucked up while installing. May try again later.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 21, 2009)

Why bother with steam ? imo it's a heap of junk that hogs the PC resources.

I got mine off the torrent on the official site and the download took just over half an hour. Installation took less than 5 mins and that was on a netbook.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 21, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> Why bother with steam ? imo it's a heap of junk that hogs the PC resources.
> 
> I got mine off the torrent on the official site and the download took just over half an hour. Installation took less than 5 mins and that was on a netbook.



Needed it to run fm09(so i was told), probs will need it for fm2010. I'll try it from elsewhere later.


----------



## Mungy (Oct 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Needed it to run fm09(so i was told), probs will need it for fm2010. I'll try it from elsewhere later.



I hear that the boxed version has gone back to the dvd in the drive method of playing or can be activated via steam.

This is the best version of Spreadsheet Manager if the demo is anything to go by.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Oct 29, 2009)

This is out tomorrow. Fuck the winter, I'll be busy.

From playing the demo it does look very pretty. The tactics editor is pretty groovy, allowing you to hand out basic pre set roles for each position that you can further tweak yourself. Also, the touchline shouts will make sure that you don't just nip off to make a cup of tea after doing all the hard work pre match. 

From the initial feel of it I suspect that this version is going to be a lot harder to master. I fear that the age of the SuperTactic has come to a close and tactics will have to be tweaked or even changed completely depending on the opposition. Obviously this will involve upping your scouting and staff recruitment. A nice little feature is the pre match meeting where your coaches give you feedback as to where you might be stronger or weaker in the coming game.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 29, 2009)

I'll be getting it in a week and abit me thinks, don't mind waiting, gives time for the patches to come out. Hopefully wont be too many bugs in it this time, but i doubt that hope.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 2, 2009)

must not go near. life will finish. must resist......


----------



## Epico (Nov 3, 2009)

How is it?

Any major bugs?

I held off last year for a few months, just to give them time to release a patch.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 3, 2009)

Epico said:


> How is it?
> 
> Any major bugs?
> 
> I held off last year for a few months, just to give them time to release a patch.



No it's very polished. They had a Patch on the first day to fix anything that had been raised in the demo. 

It's also been secretly BETA tested by a lot of users for months.

It's quite easily the best version they've ever made (and I've been playing them since the original on the Amiga)

It's a pretty radical step up from anything they've done before.  You can't just buy a few players set-up your formation and whizz through a season.  You have to prepare for EVERY match thoroughly, but there is a lot of very intelligent subtle help from your staff that really helps with preparation.  So although at first you might be scared that it's gone into detail overkill, you really do feel a lot more control over your club and thus is far far more satisfying.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 3, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> No it's very polished. They had a Patch on the first day to fix anything that had been raised in the demo.
> 
> It's also been secretly BETA tested by a lot of users for months.
> 
> ...



Reckon i'm actually gonna wait till christmas to get this,lol, how thoroughly do you mean though? Can you give an example of what you have to do?


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 3, 2009)

Just have a go on the demo and you'll see. I'm still getting to grips with it, discovering new options and sweet little touches all the time. 

You can carry the save games over to the full version when you get it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 3, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> Just have a go on the demo and you'll see. I'm still getting to grips with it, discovering new options and sweet little touches all the time.
> 
> You can carry the save games over to the full version when you get it.



O rly? May actually bother with the demo tmrw then!


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 3, 2009)

Or you could just try one of the "evaluation" copies that can be found in all the usual places and don't even require a crack.  (just burn or mount the dvd, install and then play)

This would be merely so that you could apply the first patch of course


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 3, 2009)

SWIM told me all this of course


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 8, 2009)

Ordering this today actually, can't be arsed waiting no more.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 12, 2009)

Game arrived today, installed without much trouble thankfully! Hope this lives up to expectations.


----------



## YouSir (Nov 14, 2009)

Just had a first try at this, doesn't seem right to me but then it's always the same with new incarnations of CM/FM. Seen some promising little touches already though, hopefuly I'll adjust in time. Anyone found any amazingly exciting differences from FM09?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 14, 2009)

YouSir said:


> Just had a first try at this, doesn't seem right to me but then it's always the same with new incarnations of CM/FM. Seen some promising little touches already though, hopefuly I'll adjust in time. Anyone found any amazingly exciting differences from FM09?



Yeh, loving the touchline instructions/advice you get on the tactics/how to improve training for individual players. Games just about perfect i think.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm going to get this on Xmas Eve as I have to work up until then. 

Does Man City have a big budget? I've always played City.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 8, 2009)

Think they have 175m. I've given up on it for now(back to cm0102 atm) until the 2nd patch comes out this month, should be before christmas.


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Dec 8, 2009)

Must.......resist......F....M.......10......


----------



## kained&able (Dec 9, 2009)

got it the other day. I'm loving the touch line instructions thing.

Started off at west ham but got bored really quickly as there is no budget and they don't reckon carlton cole is any good. Also i fealt guilty putting zola out of a job. Funnily i didn't mind so much with curbishley, roader or pardew.

Now playing as wallsal and having fun, only in november of my first season though.


dave


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 9, 2009)

QPR are quite good to start with....

Big budget but no expectation to get promoted


----------



## Matt S (Dec 11, 2009)

Nottingham Forest, fifth season, in the Europa League, it's all looking good.

Except, umm, all my players want to leave cos my stupid club reputation won't increase fast enough. ANd I'm a non-entity.

Still, bright side and all that, I've got £30 million in the bank. 

Matt


----------



## kained&able (Dec 11, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> QPR are quite good to start with....
> 
> Big budget but no expectation to get promoted



that is actually a cunning idea! when i've tired of the brums that may well be my next game.


dave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 16, 2009)

fuck yeah, patch 10.2 is released


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> fuck yeah, patch 10.2 is released



Sweet  

I thought they weren't going to do another one til February ?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 16, 2009)

They were always saying it would be before christmas from what i read. Lots of bugs still going around if you read the forums, been fixed now i hope.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 16, 2009)

Good, certain niggles were pissing me off and had barely played the last couple of weeks.

Main gripe was having to click continue twice, hope they have fixed this.


----------



## Mungy (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm happy with it without the patch for now. I'm winning using my own tactic, which is a first since I started playing it back in '93


----------



## Forum Lout (Dec 23, 2009)

This series has gone downhill since the legendary CM 01/02.


----------



## Epico (Dec 31, 2009)

Bought this recently having held out for a couple of months.

Started as Plymouth, am doing reasonably - i.e. better than Argyle are doing in real life.


----------



## Epico (Jan 2, 2010)

Forum Lout said:


> This series has gone downhill since the legendary CM 01/02.



Not really, it's just that some people (possibly like yourself, but unlike myself) have found _lives _since CM01/02 was released.


----------



## agricola (Feb 8, 2010)

This game is odd.  

Wrexham have, in three years of consecutive promotions, managed to make it to the Coca-Cola Championship, having got to and won the div 1 playoff final thanks to a solid defence, the contribution of Mark "the Ugliest Player in FM 2010" Jones (seriously, look at his picture - he looks like Plug) and the goalscoring of  Marc Williams (42 apps, 16 goals) and Fabio Borini (46 apps, 22 goals, including a 35-yard thunderbolt in the playoff final).

Why then do my fans *still* consider it an aberration that I sold my fourth-choice forward two years ago?


----------



## TheDave (Feb 8, 2010)

Have you got the latest patch? I kept getting told that letting go of that 17 year old kid who couldn't find his arse with hands was a valuable asset and disappointed they let him go till the latest patch was released.


----------



## agricola (Feb 8, 2010)

TheDave said:


> Have you got the latest patch? I kept getting told that letting go of that 17 year old kid who couldn't find his arse with hands was a valuable asset and disappointed they let him go till the latest patch was released.



No.  Does patching FM affect the validity of saved games?  If so I wont be, we are on a serious roll here.


----------



## TheDave (Feb 8, 2010)

agricola said:


> No.  Does patching FM affect the validity of saved games?  If so I wont be, we are on a serious roll here.



You can play your current save games after patching and the latest fixes will be in effect yes just that some database changes need a new game to take effect.


----------

